

Palm: this is your survival guide - SandB0x
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/19/palm-this-is-your-survival-guide/

======
Tichy
I think they should have offered at least one phone with decent hardware.
Probably too late for that now.

~~~
fnid2
Yep. They are trying to increase margins by skimping on cases and the feel. If
the Pre wasn't a cheap feeling piece of plastic crap, it may have done better.

